# NBBD - what mods have you folks made?



## deserttoad (Mar 18, 2006)

Howdy all!

So I've been reading and reading around here, and it got me thinking about my pit.  I've had my NBBD for a couple of years now, and I've even turned out some good grub from time to time.

But I've read quite a bit about people adding baffles and extending the exhaust stack.  Should I do this with mine?  What else should I do?  Any pics out there?

Also - is this a good smoker to have, or should I consider an upgrade?  I love to do shoulders and ribs, briskets and chicken.  This has been a good unit because I can use it as my regular bbq for steaks and whatnot as well.  But if there is a better pit for the job of low and slow, let me know!

whew!  Thanks for reading!

DT


----------



## scott in kc (Mar 19, 2006)

DT, extending the stack down to grate level will help keep more heat in the pit and more importantly keep the heat/smoke down at grate level near the food. As easy as that mod is it's certainly worth trying. You can do this either with a modified large can or a short piece of aluminum flashing from the hardware or home improvement store.

If you haven't already, elevating the firegrate so there's plenty of ash room/cleanout clearance can help as well.

If you're comfortable cooking on the pit as is, I wouldn't worry about the baffle as much. If you have to spin ribs or briskets to get both ends equally done, a baffle will help even grate temps out some from one end to the other. This mod can also be done on the cheap with some aluminum from the hardware store, although if you find a design you like for a baffle, something a little heavier will last longer.

The 'Diamond is a dandy pit. The two biggest drawbacks to thinnner gage pits it thermal stability under less than ideal conditions and longevity. Living where you do I'm guessing windy days in the 20's or colder aren't much of a problem so that probably isn't much of a consideration for you. The one advantage a heavier gage pit would offer someone in a milder climate is fuel economy. When I got my Cimarron, I was amazed how little fuel it required to maintain cooking temp, enough kingsford to fill a 3# coffee can and a few wood chunks will keep it at 200-235 for 3 hours.

That leaves longevity, if the BD meets you capacity needs, I'd stick with it until it needs replaced, or until the pictures of those pretty new Bates/Gator/Klose pits drive you crazy


----------

